#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Man zoekt vrouw

## hak1978

Salamowalykom en bedankt voor het lezen van mijn bericht. Ben op zoek naar een vrouw beter te leren kennen en als het klikt iets serieus beginnen. Ben niet op zoek naar alleen maar schoonheid innerlijk vind ik belangrijk ook. Zelf ben ik een 41 jarige jongeman zie er netjes uit en kom uit Rotterdam. Voel je je aangesproken en zou je een rustige lieve jongeman willen leren kennen pm mij dan kunnen we elkaar beter leren kennen. Groet Hakim.

----------


## hak1978

Up up

----------


## hak1978

Up up

----------


## hak1978

Up up

----------


## hak1978

Up up

----------


## hak1978

Up up

----------


## hak1978

Up up

----------


## hak1978

Up up

----------


## hak1978

Up up

----------

